# Which Mei Tai? Palm&Pond?



## ImmysMom

Hi ladies,

Having not really got on with my Moby Wrap i've decided to try a Mei Tai, but i'm a bit overwhelmed by the choice.:shrug:

I was looking at the Babyhawk ones after seeing good reviews, but came across the brand Palm&Pond on ebay which are significantly cheaper - does anyone have any experience of these Mei Tai's or have any other recommendations?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## discoclare

Yes I have a Palm and Pond. I also have a Sugar Spice baby mei tai. I think I reviewed both on the carrier review thread to compare. It has it's pros and cons, generally I think it's a good carrier but wouldn't be good for wearing for hours on end as it isn't super supportive. Briefly:

Palm and Pond
*Pros: *Cheap, lightweight for popping in your bag, cooler for summer, pretty designs, short body (if your baby likes hanging over the top and pressing crossing buttons, tube door buttons etc like mine)
*Cons: *as material thin it isn't as supportive as other makes for heavy babies or wearing for long periods. Though I regularly use this for my approx 24lbs 18-month old, I wouldn't take her somewhere in it where I needed to wear her for several hours (though it was fine the other week when it took us over an hour to get home due to signal failure).

Sugar spice baby
*Pros: *nice thick material (very supportive for longer wearing times and heavier babies), very pretty choice of designs, mid-range (not mega cheap but you can get ones for about 35 quid I think), longer body material for toddlers (though can be folded over to shorten for smaller babies), long straps for larger ladies and big daddies, warm for winter.
*Cons: *um can't think of any really. I was gonna say price as I paid about 60 but they are now doing a cheaper line as well. I suppose it's bulkier and heavier to put in your bag (though it folds into itself to form a cute little clutch on its own).


----------



## ImmysMom

Thanks Discoclare - that's really helpful!

The Sugar Spice ones are gorgeous...very tempted!


----------



## purapura

I have baby hawk and has nothing bad to say about it. I wear my baby almost every day and go for 2 hour walks and no back painS and no palvic pains (had during pregnancy)! My baby is 14.5 lbs and I don't feel his weight at all. It has good support for his head and he falls asleep within 5 min in it. I can't recomend it enough. I got mine for £55 +£4 delivery, and it's 2 sided one (one for me, one for hubby)


----------



## Maid Marian

I wouldn't recommend p&p - they're cheap for a reason. It's just not possible to make a good mei tai at that price, they aren't padded, and are quite small. Spend the extra and get a Babyhawk/joeyslings/Bamberoo/melkaj, you can get them preloved for cheap, and then just sell them on o fund your next carrier or just to get your money back :thumbup:

I recommend:
https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## ImmysMom

Thanks for your suggestions!! I didn't realise that there was so much choice in Mei Tai's before looking for one! :dohh: 

Rose W...I'm stalking the FS carrier thread on Natural Mama's at the moment. There's a lovely Babyhawk one, but it's XL and i'm only a little bit. 

Thanks again!


----------



## NuKe

I am in love with my Connecta! I'm a huge mei tai fan and I find it easy to use, cheapish and GORGEOUS prints! :thumbup:


----------

